# Another molt thread



## Katkin (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi all,

I have read some of the stickies and threads on molting and they were very informative thank you, but I was hoping for a little reassurance. Blue seems to be in a constant molt, some times worse than others with uncomfortable pin feathers on his face and carpet full of feathers. From what I read this can be quite normal? He eats Harrisons high protein pellets, trill seed, and plenty of different veggies. He also uses natural wooden perches to rub against and takes plenty of baths, but what has concerned me is his frayed wing feathers. He doesn't, and has never had any bald patches, but these frays have been there some time now, is this quite normal? He flies and moves around just fine.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
Hi, Kat --

It is normal for some budgies to seem to be in an almost constant molt. 
A couple of mine are certainly in that category. 

Blue's diet sounds good and the fact that he's active, flies well, has frequent baths and natural wood perches are all very positive.

I have one budgie who sometimes frays his tail feather by the way he plays and his tail ends up rubbing against the cage bars (even though he's in a huge flight cage). 
Does Blue seem to sit with his wings up against the bars of the cage where the flight feathers would rub against the bars?

I did find that frayed feathers can be a sign of deficiencies of minerals, such as calcium, zinc, selenium, manganese and magnesium. 
These deficiencies may be associated with brittle, frayed feathers and itchy skin
However, Blue's condition is definitely puzzling as his other feathers all look quite shiny and healthy. :S

I'm sorry I'm not able to offer a qualified opinion on the state of his wing feathers as I've actually never seen any that have been frayed to that degree. :hug:
Hopefully one of the other members has better insight.*


----------



## Katkin (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you so much for your comments :hug: I found this puzzling too as he has the exact same fraying on his other side too, at least he's symmetrical! About him sitting up, possibly rubbing against his cage bars, no, he doesn't seem to at all :S


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As frayed feathers can be a sign of deficiencies of minerals -- such as calcium, zinc, selenium, manganese and magnesium, does Blue have a good mineral block in his cage?*


----------



## Katkin (Aug 21, 2014)

He does have a mineral block which he uses, but whether it is good or not I can't be sure of. It was a well known brand, I remember that much. Thanks for mentioning this to me Deb, I will buy a new one in case it is missing some vital minerals, and he has had his current one a long time now. Hopefully this will help


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If Blue has skin dryness/dandruff then you might want to consider putting a warm mist humidifier in the room where you keep him.

I have one in the room with my "upstairs" birds which I run continually. 
(There is also one on our furnace but I wanted additional moisture in the air where the majority of my birds reside.)*


----------



## Katkin (Aug 21, 2014)

I just looked up the warm mist humidifier and I think it would benefit all of us! Me and my youngest get sinus stuffiness due to allergies and my eldest has eczema. Thanks for your help!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Egg food also does wonders in restoring the feathers' health and help them grow strong and shiny. You may also give Blue some flax and Niger seed and mix it in his egg food.
Have you seen him picking at his wing feathers? There is also the possibility he may be doing that to himself.


----------



## Katkin (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks Aluz, I haven't tried him with egg yet, shall give it a go. And I did consider that he may be doing it himself, but I haven't noticed him plucking any more than normal preening, but then I haven't noticed him preening that area at all, not sure he can reach, only his body feathers.


----------

